# Fencing



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I thought I read everything I needed to know but my mini alpines are jumping over their fence. So I now have to go buy taller fencing , what height do you recommend?


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Have you considered running an electric wire? I think it's cheaper than replacing the whole fence with a taller one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How high is your current fence? How are they jumping over the fence?


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Current fence is 4 feet tall and she jumps over it, she will run and jump.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

See if you can tell how high she clears the fence. I would think 8 foot fence would do it. Sounds like a hot wire won't help.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a 6 ft fence for my girls and a 8 ft fence for my bucks both have barred wire above the fence.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe try a few strands of plain wire up to 6ft if she try's to jump she will be rebounded off of the plain (make sure it's strained well!) you can also make this plain wire hot. If she clears this go to 8ft or just go to 8ft at the start.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Goats can't jump over wide barriers as easily. My fencing started out 4 feet as well, & all has been replaced with 5 or 6 foot fencing except a stretch that has a second 4 foot fence 18"-24" behind it. They've never tried to go over that. Have you seen those angled extensions they have for fence posts-the kind like military bases have, where the top of the fence extends outward with a few strands of barbed wire? Not that I would suggest barbed wire, but if the top of the fence is angled inwards you wouldn't have to add as much height. 

This is a very poor illustration:
/
l
l (goat here)


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

We decided to add 2 feet of chicken wire on the side she jumps out off. we connected it to the barn and to the gate and zip tied it every few inches so far this has worked. I think she jumps out this side because she can see us in the house.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully she'll quit. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

she jumped over that so now she is locked in the barn until I find something to keep her in


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

?? If it's a small amt. Of fence that she is jumping, and she's doing it because she sees you, perhaps a few feet of wood fence she can't see thru? My goats are surrounded by a 6ft wood fence, they never try to escape. But as the neighbors say, their not real goats because their so little.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I had a pygmy doe that would jump out of my buck pen when it was breeding time. The fence was 8-9 ft and she still jumped it!!!! I ended up selling her cause she was too aggressive and she would jump out of every separation pen I tried putting her in. I don't keep aggressive and escaping goats!!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a year old wether who has a runny nose and a cough. Should I bring him to the vet? I stopped using wood shavings and changed to straw so I hope that helps.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Idahogoats said:


> I have a year old wether who has a runny nose and a cough. Should I bring him to the vet? I stopped using wood shavings and changed to straw so I hope that helps.


You may want to start your own thread. What is his temp?


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I tried taking his temp but I 
can't get it in. My husband is not much help,


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Tie him to the fence and then hold him against it with your leg. Should keep him pretty still. 

Is your hay dusty?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Use vaseline.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes our hay is dusty. They all snort when sticking their head in feed bin.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

put a stick shaped like a y on your jumping goats and it helps. put it on ther neck and tie it at the top with leather or something similar.


----------

